# How do you make it go away



## Ashton (May 4, 2011)

Hi there,

Iv just joined this online community after self diagnosing myself with DP. I have had Generalized Anxiety Disorder for years and when it gets bad I always feel so disconnected from things - like everything looks the same but different, im disconnected from the world around me, even being happy seems like a false truth. its like i woke up and someone had put a mask over my head and everything was different. i now know this feeling to be DP which is of a great relief to know im not going mad and others feel this way to. What do you guys do to deal with this? How do you begin to alleviate the effects of DP? Is it true that you need to focus on dealing with the anxiety rather than the DP and the DP will dissappear with the anxiety? I'v gone through this before a few years ago and I guess it did just fade away but its back now and its making it hard for me to go to work or get in a car and im sick of being scared and feeling out of my body all the time. Even having a shower has been freaking me out because my body doesn't feel like my body. I thought I'd fought my demons and I don't want to go through this all over again.

Any advice would be amazing.

Cheers
Ashton


----------



## Ashton (May 4, 2011)

No-one ?


----------



## Avalanche (Apr 14, 2011)

.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2011)

Ashton said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Iv just joined this online community after self diagnosing myself with DP. I have had Generalized Anxiety Disorder for years and when it gets bad I always feel so disconnected from things - like everything looks the same but different, im disconnected from the world around me, even being happy seems like a false truth. its like i woke up and someone had put a mask over my head and everything was different. i now know this feeling to be DP which is of a great relief to know im not going mad and others feel this way to. What do you guys do to deal with this? How do you begin to alleviate the effects of DP? Is it true that you need to focus on dealing with the anxiety rather than the DP and the DP will dissappear with the anxiety? I'v gone through this before a few years ago and I guess it did just fade away but its back now and its making it hard for me to go to work or get in a car and im sick of being scared and feeling out of my body all the time. Even having a shower has been freaking me out because my body doesn't feel like my body. I thought I'd fought my demons and I don't want to go through this all over again.
> 
> ...


I got rid of it by admitting that it's all created by me.


----------



## Abraxas (Apr 23, 2011)

I took Ayahuasca. And did some inner work, mainly sexuality/sensuality, not giving a fuck about thoughts, and accepting my dark side. im fully recovered.

peace


----------

